# Millburn/Short Hills, NJ 1/21/2011 storm videos



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are some new videos, 2 more to follow. Some may still be processing if they dont play check back at you tube. They just finished uploading. I hope you enjoy.payup







































































I edited and added the last 2 so thats all of them, Enjoy


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

I see you added an extension to the top of the plow! Nice, Awesome videos


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok......now the question....why do you guys use cameras? Don't get me wrong, I love them..


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Why not. Just for the amusement of our fellow plowing betheren. Doesnt add time, doesnt add any difficulty. Simply windshield mount that keeps my hands free.
Dino


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

JayD2;1208754 said:


> Ok......now the question....why do you guys use cameras? Don't get me wrong, I love them..


Just for the fun of it, LOL I also plan on using it this summer on some of the motorcycle rides I go on.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jt13speed;1208275 said:


> I see you added an extension to the top of the plow! Nice, Awesome videos


Good eye you have there, Yes I just had it put on a few days ago. It works well on its first try. I like it. Now I need wings, LOL


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

PS glad everyone is enjoying the videos


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

ken643;1208870 said:


> Just for the fun of it, LOL I also plan on using it this summer on some of the motorcycle rides I go on.


I was wondering because I have read on here where guys do this for proof that they were there and proof of no damage done while they were there...

LMAO........My wife comes in last night and sees that I'm on here watching your videos again.......She says, Your watching those AGAIN!.....How many times are you going to watch them? LOL......She says, I'm starting to wonder about you!

Did you put those two big spot lights on or did it come with the jeep? I was wondering if you ever used them, Then I saw you turn them on for a few seconds coming up to a stop sign..Man those put out some good light....


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't use them often and I install them myself they are kc daylighters 385,000 candlepower they are very bright and shine very far away normally when plowing you don't use them much the glare off the falling snow reflex back they are great lights I highly recommend them


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Jay i am hoping to get really start taking them of every job for liability reasons. i think it could truly be invaluable if something ever did happen.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

s. donato;1209023 said:


> Jay i am hoping to get really start taking them of every job for liability reasons. i think it could truly be invaluable if something ever did happen.


Hi Donato, Yes,I could see by having them could some day save your butt. I'm one of those guys who takes precautions. One time I got to one of my mowing customers to mow and noticed that he had some good fence damage (wood fence), and as soon as I saw it, I stopped mowing and took a look, then got my camera out and took pix...The fence was hit from the other side adjoining his neighbors (where I do not mow) My Ben Maddlock kicked in LOL, and saw green paint scuff marks on it and mine mowers are red, thought, hummm, his neighbor mows with a green john deer mower. long story short, I just want to preserve the evidence while it was still fresh. I may still have the pix, I will see....LOL I sent an e-mail to my customer letting him know about it and that it was not me....He sends one back and says, yeah, your off the hook, my neighbor confessed. just by him saying it that way, I thought I was glad I did what I did by taking the pix...


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

jay, you should see the pics i take on the job of rot and such during my day job as a carpenter. ;-)

personally a camera phone these days is invaluable!!!

i have taken so many vids of walking around on a roof for customers so they don't need to come up there to see what i see.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

s. donato;1209392 said:


> jay, you should see the pics i take on the job of rot and such during my day job as a carpenter. ;-)
> 
> personally a camera phone these days is invaluable!!!
> 
> i have taken so many vids of walking around on a roof for customers so they don't need to come up there to see what i see.


Oh yeah, I bet....I'm an eletrician by trade, but work has been very bad here for about 2 years. I was just getting ready to take some time off to have a knee replaced when I got laid off, thats been 14 months ago. I have been doing mowing and such for four years part time after work before that happend. It may be another year yet before getting back out so I have just been trying to build this business up while i'm off.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

haha looks like you almost fell off that cliff on vid number "003". I think i heard and OH **** and saw the brake slam. haha thats happened to me a few times to


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Here we go again for wednesday possibly. from what ive just heard its potentially snow north of I-95 and rain and mixing south of it. could be a big mess


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

V_Scapes;1209721 said:


> Here we go again for wednesday possibly. from what ive just heard its potentially snow north of I-95 and rain and mixing south of it. could be a big mess


Think snow, No Mix, Come on SNOWThumbs Up


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hey Ken!*

We were out the other day as well. It was a tough one for us. The plow relay failed us and we found a broken terminal under teh hood. Couldn't lift the plow or go left or right. This happened right after finishing a parking lot.

Spent almost four hours looking for a spare relay that would work and finally had to run to my snow dogg dealer in Bloomfield to get the right one. We finished around 6pm but lost over $1K due to a $16 part. Never again!! I'm stocking up on spares now.

On another note, I went to the NYC IMS (International Motorcycle Show) on Sunday and bought some "survival" tape. Self bonding and has all kinds of pressure and heat specs associated to it. I'm going to wrap my hose connectors as a pre-caution.

Also, I picked up a Snowplow.com shovel. At $50, they ain't cheap but for the 5" we got the other day, it saved my ass. With the plow down for a couple of hours, we still needed to get our customers done so we started shoveling. I bought the 30" shovel and man does it move a lot of snow. It's not great for lifting or "shoveling" snow but it can push so much more then any shovel I've every used. It also cut down on time spent shoveling stairs by almost 50%. It was well worth the money so now I'm also going to get a smaller one for sidewalks.

Hoping Tuesday into Wed will be profitable!

later,
Andrew


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

afekete;1211043 said:


> We were out the other day as well. It was a tough one for us. The plow relay failed us and we found a broken terminal under teh hood. Couldn't lift the plow or go left or right. This happened right after finishing a parking lot.
> 
> Spent almost four hours looking for a spare relay that would work and finally had to run to my snow dogg dealer in Bloomfield to get the right one. We finished around 6pm but lost over $1K due to a $16 part. Never again!! I'm stocking up on spares now.
> 
> ...


Hey whats up, Yeah I ordered the 30 inch. I have spare parts I carry as well. I bought the Fisher emergency kit. I hope Wednesday is a big one? Channel 7 say 6 inches is possible, no one else commiting to amounts.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Where you watching Lee Goldberg? hahaha

seems like itll start as a mix, change to rain for a while then go to all snow once the cold air sets in, could be 6+" north of 287 but i feel like they are still uncertain.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

afekete;1211043 said:


> We were out the other day as well. It was a tough one for us. The plow relay failed us and we found a broken terminal under teh hood. Couldn't lift the plow or go left or right. This happened right after finishing a parking lot.
> 
> Spent almost four hours looking for a spare relay that would work and finally had to run to my snow dogg dealer in Bloomfield to get the right one. We finished around 6pm but lost over $1K due to a $16 part. Never again!! I'm stocking up on spares now.
> 
> ...


Look for their sale/dicounted ones, I got my 28's and a 18"er cheap from them. I just got my 48"er a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

With your jeep videos makes me wish my supercab ranger was just a reg cab for manuverability


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Diesel_brad;1211478 said:


> With your jeep videos makes me wish my supercab ranger was just a reg cab for manuverability


I know the feeling, I used to plow driveways with a Dodge Ram V10 extended cab 8 foot bed, Not great for turning around in driveways, dont know how I did it. I love my JeepThumbs Up


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Ken. I would assume you got your plow from Pete?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Diesel_brad;1211491 said:


> Ken. I would assume you got your plow from Pete?


you assume right Shaw's Garage, Florham Park, NJ great nice people. Awesome service as well. Were you from the area?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

ken643;1211569 said:


> you assume right Shaw's Garage, Florham Park, NJ great nice people. Awesome service as well. Were you from the area?


I have dealt w Pete on several occasions, good guy and he was out biggest competitor for fisher plows when i was a salesman


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Diesel_brad;1212107 said:


> I have dealt w Pete on several occasions, good guy and he was out biggest competitor for fisher plows when i was a salesman


Yeah I like them a lot, He is the man for Fisher in my area


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok fellas, what do you hear about this storm tomorrow? I have been watching and I am really getting the vibe they dont have a clue? I have heard the mix rain and ice, I have heard on 101.1 we could get 5-10 inches? Channel 11 news said 2-4 inches, Channel 7 last nigth said 6 inches possible and channel 5 wouldnt speculate until tonight? Anyones guess I suppose?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

ken643;1212354 said:


> Ok fellas, what do you hear about this storm tomorrow? I have been watching and I am really getting the vibe they dont have a clue? I have heard the mix rain and ice, I have heard on 101.1 we could get 5-10 inches? Channel 11 news said 2-4 inches, Channel 7 last nigth said 6 inches possible and channel 5 wouldnt speculate until tonight? Anyones guess I suppose?


Being that we're not going to get any of it, can I come and ride along with you? LOL


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

jay you know how to work a shovel :laughing:

did anyone make it out this morning... i took my truck to work but by the time i was done the snow was gone. 

oh well there is always tomorrow night payup

based on news12 i just saw - 4-8 is what they are calling for me and you ken. with a 1-2 inch per hour dropping overnight tomorrow (thursday midnight - 3pm).


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

s. donato;1212768 said:


> jay you know how to work a shovel :laughing:
> 
> did anyone make it out this morning... i took my truck to work but by the time i was done the snow was gone.
> 
> ...


Sure can, but I don't like too....LOL


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I was just checking a few sources. most places seem to be saying a mixing event in the afternoon but once the cold air sets in its going to change to heavy snow fast and ending by day break. north jersey could see potentially 6"+. 

BUT there is still the possibility that the 2 storms wont connect and the whole thing could go out to sea.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

V - i saw that too i am just being hopefully prepared


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Weatherbug on computer and cell is calling for 4-8 in my area. Its usually not bad. Fingers crossed


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ken... i have noticed that weatherbug has been pretty good too!! i installed it after seeing your prodictions on FB and seeing how good they were.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1212841 said:


> ken... i have noticed that weatherbug has been pretty good too!! i installed it after seeing your prodictions on FB and seeing how good they were.


Yeah I like the feature to post the screen. PS I just bought a used Droid X on ebay. I wanted the bigger screen. So I will sell my stadard droid. I think you have the droid x and take your videos with it?
Looking forward to getting it. should be another day or two. droid makes my Jeep a great mobile office. I get my snow emails, customer phone calls on bluetooth thru stereo, and weather reports and live radar. Great phone, looking forward to droid X's bigger screen.Thumbs Up


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

yes i use my X to shoot my vids.

its a great phone but sometimes too big


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1212997 said:


> yes i use my X to shoot my vids.
> 
> its a great phone but sometimes too big


I cant wait to get it.

Ok Channel 5 says 4-7 channel 7 says 6-9 for Wednesday night, some say ending at rush hour on thurs, other say ending at 3-4 am thurs?

Guess we will see, as long as I get three!, LOL:laughing::laughingayup


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i will be greedy and want 9 spread out over the 24 hrs ;-)


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1213024 said:


> i will be greedy and want 9 spread out over the 24 hrs ;-)[/QUOTE9 sounds dam good to me, but if we are wishing then I want at least 21. remember everyone its supposed to be wet and heavy not the light powdery stuff we have had. Might have to maintain and go twice.wesport


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Latest reports are showing 8-12" with locally higher amounts.
Go over to the weather discussion and go into the NJ weather thread, theres some guys over there that really know there stuff when it comes to reading weather maps.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

yup already subscribed there too... 

i got one round in this morning before it stopped how about you guys?

however then i blew my alternator - well it started to die - i made it to my mechanics and he fixed me right up!!! got a nice new one and now my plow is working better then it ever was.

uploading 2 videos of before and after now. will post when they are done.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

before new alt





after alt replaced


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I went out at around 1130 am, did all my accounts once and the 2 bars a I Have I did twice. finished at like 430 pm Driving around sucks, glad the storms have been coming at night, to many dam people on the roads in the day time. They are saying 7-11 inches more on top of the 4 1/2-5 inches we got today. Sweet!!!

Sal, maybe that alternater was the slow problem all along? maybe it was on its way out? Glad you back running again and FASTER!!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ken

i think your right i think it may have been, but couple the new alt with the deep cell battery and man its like night and day difference!!

i did also figure out how to adjust the drop speed on the plow too - thats a nice help also!

god i need this night to work well so i can make some money!!!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

heading out





stop one:




pardon all my cursing in the beginning - that was my first taste of this storm - it was some snow.

little lot





got a couple more uploading.
will update when they are done.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

OK guys, hows it going over there with all that snow? I know you have been covered up but looking forward to hear how it all went and how much snow did you get....


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

well my buddy snapped his plow frame so i was out last night helping him get caught up. 

this was one i did for him





another little lot with lots of snow ;-)




... sorry my mount fell off when i hit a bump and when i put it back on the mount was in the corner of the vid :-(

my jobs went great. took a little longer and took my time plowing to be gentle to the truck. wound up getting flagged down twice and picked up 3 new customers(they are "will calls") but looks promising. payup

got a good nights sleep and now ready for the next one. hopefully i will have time over the weekend to install my strobes and install a new speaker since i blew one in the last storm


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Put in about 15hrs, sure was heavy though. I hate this heavy stuff its terrible for the equipment. Everything went well though knock on wood. 

Keep an eye out for tuesday and wed.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

My Jeep, while it is an animal, It was having trouble pushing all that stuff. Like a dummy I screwed up and waited until the end, I had no idea it would be that bad. When I looked out at 3 am I knew I was screwed. I got them all done, with out getting stuck ( got loose on my own power) but it took me about 14 hours. and a lot of repetition, my small 6'-9" blade not getting it all or starting to ride on top. I had to keep going over and over areas. So much so that I am thinking about adding a Fisher Vplow to my 2003 Silverado duramax diesel crew cab 8 ft bed pick up. and increasing the fleet to two, Its a dam long truck, but I think it would have pushed this storm a lot easier.
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ken,
don't waste the money setting up your truck.
you have a great driveway machine already you just need a better alarm clock ;-)


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1217731 said:


> ken,
> don't waste the money setting up your truck.
> you have a great driveway machine already you just need a better alarm clock ;-)


You have a good point, But I have been thinking about getting more accounts. and Actually a guy I know is paying me some money he owes me like 2 grand plus and I figure i would add to that and get a new Vplow. the 7 1/2 is 5300.00 It would serve as a back up vehicle in case of emergency also, Still in the thinking mode. And I have a friend or two and my sister who want to drive for me. So I'm thinking LOLThumbs Up


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

7-1/2 sounds small for a 3500 isn't it?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

s. donato;1217731 said:


> ken,
> don't waste the money setting up your truck.
> you have a great driveway machine already you just need a better alarm clock ;-)


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1217897 said:


> 7-1/2 sounds small for a 3500 isn't it?


My diesel is a 2500 hd, They dont even reccomend the vplow for my truck,, because of the diesel and the crew cab. But they dont reccomend the plow I have for the Jeep either and it works great. So we will see.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

well look at the other things you will need to add to your 2500... timbrens, maybe new shocks(its a few years old so i am sure it may need them), alternator, batteries, trans temp gauge(not sure it has one in a 2500)

its more then just the plow thats for sure. i would rather have one really well maintained vehicle then 2 lesser quality plow trucks.... but at the same time i am thinking a jeep or something that can handle my same plow for next year ;-)


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1218559 said:


> well look at the other things you will need to add to your 2500... timbrens, maybe new shocks(its a few years old so i am sure it may need them), alternator, batteries, trans temp gauge(not sure it has one in a 2500)
> 
> its more then just the plow thats for sure. i would rather have one really well maintained vehicle then 2 lesser quality plow trucks.... but at the same time i am thinking a jeep or something that can handle my same plow for next year ;-)


I hear ya, still bouncing it around in my head. My truck has all that stuff, came with dual batteries, High amp alt I think 140 amp, has trans temp guage. Timbrens most likely, shocks? who knows. I will need ballast for sure to off set the plow weight and traction, pickup is light in the ass.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats one hell of a truck to be getting into tight driveways, its already a crew cab long bed think about how much longer it will be with a plow. and forget about your turn radius in 4wd. just my 2.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

V_Scapes;1218606 said:


> Thats one hell of a truck to be getting into tight driveways, its already a crew cab long bed think about how much longer it will be with a plow. and forget about your turn radius in 4wd. just my 2.


All good points, I could only use it on the larger driveway with mostly straight runs. and that is most of my accounts actually. only a few I really need to manover. I will look at my accounts later and see what I could and could not do with it. I could always put a driver in my Jeep and me in the truck and double the work force. We will see. I do appreciate the 2 cents worth from everyone. One never know what you might not be thinking about until someone mentions it.
Thanks ALLThumbs Up:salute:


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

*Heavy Snow*

Ken,

that snow was really heavy and my jeep had a tough time. However, watching the videos has helped me realize what I was doing wrong so that I don't need to get out and shovel a whole lot next time.

I did notice that some of you guys were pushing a top layer first then doing another push to get to the bottom instead of pushing the whole 14 inches at once. Is this a correct observation?

Also, while opening the driveways, I noticed some of you did the same thing. Take the top and work your way down.

The problem I have is that I have a lot of smaller driveways that I cannot push up to and that I need to backdrag but backdragging 14 inches of snow isn't the easiest. Any recommendations on how to handle these?

See you guys on the road!

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

afekete;1220180 said:


> Ken,
> 
> that snow was really heavy and my jeep had a tough time. However, watching the videos has helped me realize what I was doing wrong so that I don't need to get out and shovel a whole lot next time.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew, Yes if to deep I will lower the blade just enough to try and take a top layer off maybe 5 -6 inches or so and drive through the rest, normally it will work well you still have the weigh of the plow giving you more traction. then back up and drop it a little more if not all the way, Back dragging the same thing, take a little at a time of you cant back drag it all, which on this last storm you couldnt. I back drag just as far as my vehicle and plow are long, then after doing all that I back into the drive and blast out what I back dragged. You may not be able to get down the the black top back dragging, the 6'-9" plow on my truck is not that heavy, so you do what you can. In this storm I noticed that the wet heavy snow was frozen to the ground in some spots , if I cant get it back draggin, I will give short forward pushes sometimes angleing the blade so the corners of the plow hit the frozen stuff and it breaks it free then I back drag it out. If you lucky you get it all or most, if not well it wasnt meant to happen, next driveway, you did the best you could.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

ken643;1220203 said:


> Hey Andrew, Yes if to deep I will lower the blade just enough to try and take a top layer off maybe 5 -6 inches or so and drive through the rest, normally it will work well you still have the weigh of the plow giving you more traction. then back up and drop it a little more if not all the way, Back dragging the same thing, take a little at a time of you cant back drag it all, which on this last storm you couldnt. I back drag just as far as my vehicle and plow are long, then after doing all that I back into the drive and blast out what I back dragged. You may not be able to get down the the black top back dragging, the 6'-9" plow on my truck is not that heavy, so you do what you can. In this storm I noticed that the wet heavy snow was frozen to the ground in some spots , if I cant get it back draggin, I will give short forward pushes sometimes angleing the blade so the corners of the plow hit the frozen stuff and it breaks it free then I back drag it out. If you lucky you get it all or most, if not well it wasnt meant to happen, next driveway, you did the best you could.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like some more is coming for Tuesday? maybe 2-4? Hope the rain stays away


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

did you buy the V yet?

I saw some interesting info on it too but it looks like it may be further west then my area.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1221352 said:


> did you buy the V yet?
> 
> I saw some interesting info on it too but it looks like it may be further west then my area.


no V yet, LOL Hoping for a plowable amount here tonight and tomorrow. I need 3 to go out. Rain is mixed in there not good


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Big storm rolling through the mid west today-wed. Indiana is cut into 3rds, top 3rd 6 -20 "snow, mid 3rd, 1 - 2" of ice, yes ice, bottom 3rd rain....This is what our news is telling us. The ice has started here now. The stores are wiped out of a lot, like bread and milk are totally out.....I saw for may self as I just got back from one of the biggest stores.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like snow for the rest of today and tonight with sleet starting around midnight into wednesday. we could see close to a .25". not fun...


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a feeling I am going to get skunked here. I took vacation days today and tomorrow. Weather bug and news still says 5-8 inches, one station says only 1-3 for my area. I have afeeling i'm not getting anything to plow. ;( These amounts they give i am assuming by the end wednesday night? Not looking good right now. I hate when i waste vacation days, UGH


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

ken643;1223848 said:


> I have a feeling I am going to get skunked here. I took vacation days today and tomorrow. Weather bug and news still says 5-8 inches, one station says only 1-3 for my area. I have afeeling i'm not getting anything to plow. ;( These amounts they give i am assuming by the end wednesday night? Not looking good right now. I hate when i waste vacation days, UGH


So Ken, you have a reg job?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

JayD2;1224022 said:


> So Ken, you have a reg job?


Yeah, I cant pay the bills on snow, we dont get enough, LOL Snow is gone we are missing it. No accumulation posted for me anymore on weatherbug, Just 1/2 of ice expected. crap!!!:realmad:


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Skunked!!!!!!!!!!!
:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1224283 said:


> Skunked!!!!!!!!!!!
> :realmad::realmad::realmad:


We got ugotz:realmad:


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

it looks like tomorrow is more of this crap. i guess time will tell.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, here is what we are getting as I speak.....This not snow, its all sleet, an 1 1/2" so far and its on top of 3/4" of solid ice. News says its going to turn back to ice again soon, about another 1" of ice.

Look......my truck grew a mustache and a goatee out of ice...LOL


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lot of Ice


----------

